# Impaction without colic - is it possible?



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

I do not suspect colic, but if in fact he hasn't been defecating how quickly will it progress seriously?


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Impactions can build slowly so you can have impacted food but not a complete and painful blockage. If you are really concerned, separate your horse for 12-24 hours and monitor fecal output.


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Ryle - would there be any other symptoms if he did have the early stages of impactions?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If he actually had not pooped in a few days you would know..

When you aren't watching him 24/7 and he is with another horse why do you think he hasn't pooped? Is there less manure than usual in the pasture?

Agree, if you are concerned you really should separate him and monitor but as it's been a few days of "no poop" and he seems fine I'm thinking you just aren't seeing it. Of course, as said they can build up over time and "a little poop" can be a problem as well.


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Yogiwick, that was what I was thinking - that I just didn't see it. What got me concerned in the first place was I noticed him passing brown liquid but nothing with substance. (Not much only 1-1.5 cups). I was hoping to see him poop when I go over to visit him just to be sure everything is normal. I may be overreacting though. Thanks again!


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Just to add - I haven't seen anything out of him since I saw that 'liquid manure'


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Have you not looked really closely at the manure you do have?*_
I can tell you my 2 horses manure looks different in shape and amount....

Have you put an ear to the side, both sides and heard any gut movement gurgling happening?

You only know your horse well. We on a forum don't!
If you truly think there is a problem happening I would be on the phone to the vet asking questions and advice on what to do, how to check and proceed.
_A gut feeling something is not quite right.... 
How often do you listen to *your* gut feeling? How often is it wrong?_


You are coming quickly to a major holiday and if that horse is sick you may have great difficulty getting a vet out to you in a hurry.
ME, I would err on the side of caution make a phone call.
_It costs nothing to make a call and ask some advice..._
Depending upon the vets thoughts, to have some peace of mind and get the vet to come take a look.... Priceless and so worth it.
_A non-emergent vet call is way cheaper and safer for the horse than a dire emergency!!_

That is me though....

I offer you good luck and hope all is fine.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

With a slow building impaction, you might see a change in diet, not drinking as much water as usual, mild dehydration, decrease in fecal output, etc.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Better safe than sorry, I would separate him (not far, just other side of the fence is fine or section off an area for him) just to monitor until you feel more comfortable it's normal.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ryle said:


> With a slow building impaction, you might see a change in diet, not drinking as much water as usual, mild dehydration, decrease in fecal output, etc.



Living in Alberta, where winters are severe, where horses sometimes won't drink enough, even if open water, if temp really drops, I have dealt with a good share of impaction colic over the years
All horses react differently, but Smilie just eats less, and lies down more, when an impaction is forming slowly. Happened one year, when i did not notice that the water heater had a stray current, thus she stopped drinking
Before that impaction is to the point where it is obvious, the mature will be drier, with the balls separate and smaller
I have learned to watch for any early signs, and thus have never had an impaction become surgical, nor have I ever lost a horse, including to high meconium impaction in foals
I also now have developed several preventative practices, so have not had an impaction colic for several years (touch wood! )


----------

